# Driv3r directx problem



## shogan (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey, I've installed this game twice and everything seems ok until I try to open it. An error message appears saying "Failed to create DirectX. No supported display adapter present". Help


----------



## !JOLT! (Jun 11, 2005)

What are your system specs and do they meet the minimum game requirements? What version of directx are your running?

Driv3r needs the following minimum I believe...

Operating System: Windows® 2000/XP
Processor: Pentium® 4 1.5 GHz or AMD Athlon 1.5 GHz or higher
Memory: 256 MB RAM
Hard Disk Space: 2.95 GB free
DVD-ROM Drive: 4X speed or faster
Video: 64 MB Hardware T&L-compatible video card or higher
Sound: DirectX® version 9.0-compatible sound card
DirectX®: DirectX® version 9.0c (included) or higher


----------



## shogan (Feb 24, 2005)

Here're my system specs

Windows XP profesional 2002 version SP2
Intel Pentium 4 CPU 2.66GHz
512 MB RAM
More than 20 GB free of hard disk space
DVD-ROM Drive 16x
Intel 82845G
CREATIVE Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS
DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)

I already tested with dxdiag and it showed no problem.


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

What video card do you have, does it meet these requirements

Video: 64 MB Hardware T&L-compatible video card or higher


----------



## shogan (Feb 24, 2005)

Nevermind, I just reviewed the unsupported cards and mine (Intel 82845G) is one of those.
Thanx anyway.


----------

